

Why are ruby devs looked down upon by pythonists? - z3phyr

Especially the non-web, non-rails community of ruby..<p>What holds in the future between ruby2 and python3?
======
mosesschwartz
Ruby's image to the programming public is inextricably linked to Rails, and so
to web development, and making fun of web developers is a time-honored
tradition among people who fancy themselves "Real Programmers."

Outside of this (friendly?) rivarly, I think even the most obstinate
Pythonista has to recognize that Ruby is a perfectly capable language for non-
web development.

------
sailfrog
Because python devs look down on everybody :)

------
r4vik
they are? news to me

~~~
z3phyr
Look at the forums and stuff.. They seem to speak of python as kings and ruby
as a second class citizen...

------
stray
Because ruby sucks -- just kidding... I didn't know python devs even had much
of an opinion about the ruby folks.

